# Motion sensing security lights



## BT1324 (Nov 6, 2003)

Does anybody know of a good motion sensing security light for outdoors? (preferably one light bulb/Led versions. Thx


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 6, 2003)

Good luck...

I think "good" and "motion sensing security lights for outdoors" are mutually exclusive terms unless you're planning on spending some major $$$. If anyone knows something different, please enlighten us! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Mednanu (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Motion sensing security lights *DELETED**

Post deleted by Mednanu


----------



## kd9uu (Nov 7, 2003)

My electrician suggested a model that escapes me now, from a electrical supply house in town [call one near you?] -- his reasoning was that they actually hold up. Seems to me they were OVER $100 though, and I can get cheapies as low as $6 or so on sale at a Wisconsin-based lumberyard on sale. Most of these need a current path through the bulb filament to work, so flourescent is kinda of out, plus those get so dim below zero -- so LED or incandescent loads would be needed. I use outdoor units INDOORs in basements and such, and attach 1-2 40" shop lights to them [which WILL NOT WORK withOUt having also a small appliance bulb or something hooked up in parallel!]. Edison-based LED unit MIGHT work, but until I get mine from Quickar I won't be able to say. The issue is, of the incandescent burns out the flourescents will pulsate on/off in a way that seems unhealthy, until you discover the problem or something fries. Hmm, so I don't think I quite answered your question. 

I DID stick a $20 unit out in the elements last year and it's still working, though I did seal it up well and spray WD-40 a few places.


----------



## dat2zip (Nov 7, 2003)

Maybe this link will help. I've been eyeing this as the box has some possiblities on my front porch.

http://www.jesseshuntingpage.com/regent-ms20.html

Wayne


----------



## flashfan (Nov 11, 2003)

Little late here, but have been locked out of CPF until today.

I use the Ecopa 4-LED motion sensor light, but indoors only. It runs on 4 C batteries, and is supposed to be water resistant for outdoor use. The frame/case is plastic, so I don't think it will take a lot of abuse(temperature extremes, etc.). Cost is about $50 each (without batteries).

The light is really quite ugly and cheap-looking, but it does work well for my purposes. The first one I bought is almost a year old, and is still on the first set of batteries (probably only a few minutes of use every night). The four LEDs provide ample light for my indoor use, but does _not_ come close to providing the light output common in incandescent fixtures. So if you want a really bright light that will "scare" potential intruders away, this is _not_ the light for you.

The advantages of these lights are portability and usefulness in a power outage. Just my opinion.


----------

